# Lots of issues with my new car..,



## Theclevernoodle

So, after an excited wait, I took delivery of my TT S Line Quattro on Tuesday. Since then I've done a few long trips to help run it in and get to know the car, so in 23 hours of driving its travelled 701 miles. My first impressions were great but I am finding many problems now which are really spoiling things for me...

The good, first of all. The car is smooth, powerful and comfy on a long trip. The B&O sound system is great (when working, see the bad points!). The dealer, Bristol Audi have been very supportive, and the car was delivered looking fab.

I've been let down by the performance of the car though...

The bad follows below, can anyone else tell me if they have seen any of these issues on their car and if so, how it was fixed? The dealer wants the car in for at least a week for diagnostics and while I understand, I'm unhappy that after 4 days im going to be in a boring A3 diesel while paying the lease cost of a TT! The dealer has asked for time to fix the issues but I'm hopping mad that there are so many with a product that should have been tested prior to delivery and launch, not thrust onto the paying public. At the moment I have agreed to let them see if they can fix the issues but I feel like I should be able to return the car, either to back out of the lease or for a better or equivalent model.

When driving Play playlist, song playing, take call. When you end the call, the car forgets what you're playing, selects same track (a random selection which isn't even alphabetically first in the song list!) and crashes entertainment system. Song not playing and can't change any settings, no sound coming out Begins 1:58pm eventually fixes self 4 minute later. Evident by loading icon in top right of display. I've supplied screenshots of this, to the dealer, dealer cannot see an error code when running diagnostics.

Entertainment system crashes when you start the car sometimes, phone connected and music playing, an error message saying no media available, which is very confusing as the music is playing. Can resolve by stopping car, reboot phone and reconnect.

Intermittently Phone can't call out, car dials then puts people on hold and you can't retrieve the call, have seen this with 3 different phones on different networks.

doors won't close without serious slamming. This has been realigned but shouldn't have been set up poorly to begin with. My poor old mother had to ask me to get out and close hers for her, she's 60 but no weakling and couldn't get the door to close.

spoiler pops up at will and gets stuck up. When driving at 30mph in town the spoiler comes up randomly and then won't go down, you can hold the button, tap the button or stop the car, get out come back and start up again, it's just up and that's that. You get a clicking sound when you try and put it down. Dealer has seen the fault but can't see any error code

iPhone calls crashing, phone calls not being accepted, can end up with same person on hold as well as on the phone if call drops. You can call them back but can't fully end the first call. Calls fail inexplicably on any network, tested with O2, EE and Vodafone.

car refuses to go anywhere as it thinks I'm not wearing the seatbelt. Even when I am!

Fuel economy woeful, averaging 30mpg/37mpg on long runs with cruise on along the M4 at 70mph Expecting at least 10mpg more than this. This is a MAJOR issue for me as I chose the TT over the Cayman on its balance between fun and usability. I had better long run economy from a 15 year old Boxster 3.2s.

Google maps does not work - some 3d maps however 90% of the time not working

Car sim reception unusable , Audi connect often fails to load pages.sim is linked to my EE account and the EE iPhone has full 4G reception and full 3G reception if you disable 4g

Can't use Audi connect. Via voice- its intermittent. Can't select from locations such as fuel to select a navigation destination when searching with voice, useless!


----------



## Shug750S

Doesn't sound good mate.

Personally I'd have been asking for a similar loaner, and not an A3 diesel. Not sure in your comments about dealer being supportive, he gave you a lessor replacement and seems not to be prioritising the fix.

I'd put in writing that you want it all fixed in x days, or will be expecting replacement or refund, as it seems quite a few of the bells and whistles not working

Your call reality, but give the garage


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Shug750S said:


> Doesn't sound good mate.
> 
> Personally I'd have been asking for a similar loaner, and not an A3 diesel. Not sure in your comments about dealer being supportive, he gave you a lessor replacement and seems not to be prioritising the fix.
> 
> I'd put in writing that you want it all fixed in x days, or will be expecting replacement or refund, as it seems quite a few of the bells and whistles not working
> 
> Your call reality, but give the garage


I'm giving them next week to sort it, they claim to need 3 attempts to fix before they will accept there is a quality issue and begin any kind of escalation to Audi. I told them that's fine but that I won't be accepting the car until it works and if that means going back and forth to the dealership I will. If their "supportiveness" turns out to be sales flannel I will quickly up the ante and start making demands! Need to be reasonable and give them a chance, ultimately I wish I hadn't got the car though!


----------



## ZephyR2

Wow that's a lot of problems. Worrying.
And they think we could be having self-driving cars very soon? No thank you. Lets get things like the radio working first.


----------



## JesseJames

The audi norm is a like for like replacement or at least a similar model.

So if it's a Q5 it should be a minimum of a Q5 in replacement.

So a TT sline should be a minimum of a tt or maybe a s3 not a diesel A3.


----------



## patatus

Doesn't sound good. Scary to be honest... Wishing you good luck with Audi.... this will probably get fixed with a software update... but when?


----------



## patatus

JesseJames said:


> The audi norm is a like for like replacement or at least a similar model.
> 
> So if it's a Q5 it should be a minimum of a Q5 in replacement.
> 
> So a TT sline should be a minimum of a tt or maybe a s3 not a diesel A3.


Not sure where you saw this, but never got a like for like replacement with West London Audi... (at least during service)


----------



## JesseJames

patatus said:


> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> The audi norm is a like for like replacement or at least a similar model.
> 
> So if it's a Q5 it should be a minimum of a Q5 in replacement.
> 
> So a TT sline should be a minimum of a tt or maybe a s3 not a diesel A3.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you saw this, but never got a like for like replacement with West London Audi... (at least during service)
Click to expand...

Just because they tried to fob you off doesn't mean it's not the policy pal.

I've just bought a new q5 from audi and I asked about the replacement car policy and was shown in the warranty documents that it's a like for like unless nothing available.

But they will always try to match as close as possible the spec.

I took my q5 in for a check up and got the salesman's demo q5 for 24 hours until mine was ready


----------



## patatus

JesseJames said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> The audi norm is a like for like replacement or at least a similar model.
> 
> So if it's a Q5 it should be a minimum of a Q5 in replacement.
> 
> So a TT sline should be a minimum of a tt or maybe a s3 not a diesel A3.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you saw this, but never got a like for like replacement with West London Audi... (at least during service)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they tried to fob you off doesn't mean it's not the policy pal.
> 
> I've just bought a new q5 from audi and I asked about the replacement car policy and was shown in the warranty documents that it's a like for like unless nothing available.
> 
> you got lucky once... no way they would have a TT as a replacement, and even less a roadster...
> 
> But they will always try to match as close as possible the spec.
> 
> I took my q5 in for a check up and got the salesman's demo q5 for 24 hours until mine was ready
Click to expand...


----------



## JesseJames

They might not have a TT but they would have something better than a A3 diesel to offer seeing how much he's spent on the car.

I wouldn't leave without being 100% satisfied personally


----------



## nkpt7

I did not have a good experience with bristol audi either. A lot of mistakes on info and prices and no discounts.

I agree with the door issue. The door is heavy so you need to pull it hard to shut...so until you hear the window noice, the door is not shut...i don't find it a problem but I understand the frustration of some people.


----------



## nkpt7

Quote: Fuel economy woeful, averaging 30mpg/37mpg on long runs with cruise on along the M4 at 70mph Expecting at least 10mpg more than this. This is a MAJOR issue for me as I chose the TT over the Cayman on its balance between fun and usability.

Try to reset the values before your trip..you might get more accurate readings


----------



## aquazi

Wow thats a pretty bad start to ownership.

Regarding the mpg... I think thats an Audi thing... From what i gather none of them reach the stated mpg... Even the diesel work cars we have are well overstated.

Also your car is new may get better once is had a few thousand miles... And its warmer.

But goodluck... Hope you get these issues resolved so you can finally enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Thanks for all the replies 

The dealer has said they will call me on Monday with confirmation of a similar replacement car, still not great that I need to be without in the first place.

With regards to mpg, I've been doing long (150 miles) journeys and resetting the trip computer halfway through to get a good idea of the consumption. I forgot to mention that I'm using the efficiency mode. Some people have said the cars should be getting decent mpg out of the box, others say let the car run in and others still have said that Audi cars just won't get the figures quoted. I'm confused! How long is a car expected to run before it performs properly? If 40mpg is the best they can do, I'm afraid that's not good enough for me.

All in all, the car has been a big disappointment and I'm aiming to get the dealer to take it back and cancel my lease. The amount of things that aren't quite right are bothering me, especially on a £40k car which bills itself as having the most advanced tech Audi has.


----------



## SpudZ

Theclevernoodle said:


> With regards to mpg, I've been doing long (150 miles) journeys and resetting the trip computer halfway through to get a good idea of the consumption. I forgot to mention that I'm using the efficiency mode. Some people have said the cars should be getting decent mpg out of the box, others say let the car run in and others still have said that Audi cars just won't get the figures quoted. I'm confused! How long is a car expected to run before it performs properly? If 40mpg is the best they can do, I'm afraid that's not good enough for me.
> .


You'll NEVER get the claimed mpg EVER!

Always assume the urban mpg will translate into real world everyday driving and you won't go far wrong!


----------



## ZephyR2

SpudZ said:


> Theclevernoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to mpg, I've been doing long (150 miles) journeys and resetting the trip computer halfway through to get a good idea of the consumption. I forgot to mention that I'm using the efficiency mode. Some people have said the cars should be getting decent mpg out of the box, others say let the car run in and others still have said that Audi cars just won't get the figures quoted. I'm confused! How long is a car expected to run before it performs properly? If 40mpg is the best they can do, I'm afraid that's not good enough for me.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You'll NEVER get the claimed mpg EVER!
> 
> Always assume the urban mpg will translate into real world everyday driving and you won't go far wrong!
Click to expand...

Surprisingly I do frequently get, and even exceed, the Audi claimed urban mpg doing urban driving in my 1.8 TFSI. Never had that before with any car.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

I think the technology issues aside, I'm just disappointed with the car. It's overall quite underwhelming.

As for the mpg, I have tried driving like a saint and a sinner and what's annoyed me is that the least I get is 27 and the most I get is high 30's. For a car I plan to use on long trips this isn't suitable! It was between this and a Cayman and I picked the TT as it felt like a balance between fun and usability primarily because I thought the Porsche would drink fuel and average no more than high 30's on a long run! I feel like I've picked the wrong car!

Chatting to mates last night, one of them has a 2003 Z4 2.0 petrol which with 2 people, luggage and the roof down will get mid 40's on the motorway...

I feel like I've bought I to Audi's marketing guff and been sold a lemon!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, MPG will always be much lower on a new engine, it will improve in a few thousand miles as it frees up, but unlikely to ever achieve Audis stated MPG long term.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisTTS

I fell for the mpg figures when i bought a Focus 1.0 125 PS.
Urban 47.9, extra urban 67.3 and combined 58.9.
Real world figures 32 - 33 mpg, moved it on after 9 months and lost £3000.

The urban figures are a good starting point, Audi quote 31 mpg for the S3 i get 28.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Thanks for the replies, I guess I will just need to stand firm and tell the dealer to take the car back!

I've just had a frustrating drive where the entertainment system locked up an hour from home and is still frozen now, even after turning the car off for a while.


----------



## lofty

Not wanting to rub salt into your wounds, but when I drove my new (9 miles on the clock) Cayman 2.7 PDK home from the dealers, a distance of around 120 miles at a near constant 70mph I achieved 38mpg. It never really got a great deal better but it didn't matter as I was more than happy with its mpg on a run. The residuals on the Cayman are also excellent, probably making it cheaper to own than the TT over the term.


----------



## Critter10

An observation on manufacturer quoted fuel consumption figures:

Virtually no car will achieve the quoted mpg figures, Audi or otherwise. That's because the method for measuring fuel consumption on new vehicles is laid down by EU law. No manufacturer may publish anything but the EU approved figures - end of. It's the methods laid down by the EU that are at fault here.

On the car itself, it does sound like a bit of a Friday afternoon special. I'm planning to order a new TTS this year, but this has really put me off.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

For anyone considering buying the new TT, it seems the electrical issues are a common fault. I posted a similar thread to this one on Pistonheads, a member of that forum posted me a link to an Auto Express magazine page where they have had issues with their TT on long term test since day one...

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... s%2E%2E%2E


----------



## TortToise

Theclevernoodle said:


> For anyone considering buying the new TT, it seems the electrical issues are a common fault. I posted a similar thread to this one on Pistonheads, a member of that forum posted me a link to an Auto Express magazine page where they have had issues with their TT on long term test since day one...
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... s%2E%2E%2E


Bugs and glitches like this are highly likely on a brand new model which is another reason to hold back a while before jumping into a purchase, IMO. I'd be more worried of a bigger mechanical problem but I guess that the underlying MQB platform has been out a while on VWs and Skodas and is more tested than the new bits in the Mk3 TT.

Also, one year on there should be a decent possibility of discounts as the newness factor wears off and dealers get into the business of actually having to try to sell them rather than fulfil pent up demand from people wanting to hand over their money.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Yes, the car is new but not that new! It's been available to order since last August and I had hoped that 6 months into production the car might have been beyond teething trouble...

I'm probably more upset because the car has both technical and electronic issues. I've got a creaky seat, issues with the spoiler and the doors which may be mechanical not computer related. There are also the obvious issues with the Audi MMI. I think that the car should have been better tested by Audi by now, and at least some of a the issues should have been picked up at PDI stage, particularly the doors! Now, I'm reliant on the same dealer who couldn't present the car in good order when I took delivery on Tuesday to miraculously fix all these issues? I'm worried!

I hope I'm surprised and delighted by the dealer, I want so much to love this car, but my confidence has been knocked and I can't find any good news stories on the web about people getting these issues and having them fixed, only problems and Audi flapping about it.


----------



## nkpt7

Like with every product you get a bad batch! I have never had problems with calls from my TT. I am on O2 and have an iphone 5. I should stress out that I dont have the tech pack so my guess is that the problems could be coming from the technology pack, which must be disappointing if you fork out £1700.00.

The doors need a good slam to shut but that's fine. They are quite heavy. I play spotify music from my phone and have tested all the media CD, Bluetooth, SD, Radio. The voice recognition is working well but I still need to find out how to make it to read text messages. I brought the manual back home to read through everything. There is a lot to learn about this car.

Theclevernoodle, I believe you live in Bristol so if you want to meet up and check these things you feel they are wrong with your car on my car, please give me a shout. Cheers


----------



## minsTTerman

Sorry to hear about your issues. Re the fuel economy, I've never had any car get anywhere the official figures. I usually reckon on about 20% less than the combined and it seems to work out about right. I've been getting between 37 and 42 on general driving and I'm delighted with it. I think if you're looking for anything more then a diesel is probably the way to go!


----------



## melauditt

don't forget Quattro, is also thirstier too.


----------



## m-a

... my new TT will be delivered in the 1st week of March - hopefully I will not have such a myriad of problems ... - does anyone already have realistic mpg's of the TDI ultra??


----------



## tt3600

Looks like plenty of software issues on the list some you would not expect to see. The door closing problem sounds like a build issue otherwise i'd be expecting more reports on this.

I doubt Audi will resolve most of the issues any time soon so reject and say good bye.

The MK3 is sounding a disaster of a release but might be OK after a year.


----------



## tt3600

As for fuel economy are you using Super Unleaded as that I'm told is more efficient?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

tt3600 said:


> As for fuel economy are you using Super Unleaded as that I'm told is more efficient?


I'm a petrolhead... I always use super!


----------



## bonkeydave

My TT diesel s line is in warrington audi tomorrow for pretty similar problems :

1) Doors continually freezing up even though its not cold. Next time i am out and not water i am going to have to releave myself to get the car going !!! , window gets stuck door wont shut as its got a tad confused. Have had audi at start of jan of this and they took videos. Not heard anything since.

2) Mobile phone, continually disconnects, cant reconnect through phone menu have to go back to settings then through connection manager. Mobile in general is really poor

3) Clock loses 1 minute every day

4) Passenger door, can be shut then drive off and then alert saying it not shut properly. Getting to a point if i slam it any harder door will fall off. Started doing this to the boot when its quite clearly shut !!!. Went over a speed bump last week very slow and the computer said door was open even though it was fine when i drove off.

5) Entertainment system, numerous times it wont connect to an ipod over a lead even though it was the night before and its not been un plugged.... Try what may and it wont connect. Go to bed and wake up and low and behold it works !!! Have seen the media problem as well !!

There are a few more, see what happens i guess.

I agree i don't mind the odd issue but some of these i don't understand can pass quality control...


----------



## tt3600

No wonder the price is higher than the MK2, Audi are charging customers to do their own quality control!

I'd be VERY unhappy with these issues.


----------



## nkpt7

On the contrary to most, everything works fine on mine (touch wood). I even got it to read out a text message today using the voice command.

This car is not press the radio on/off and play music. You need to have media on, go to find your phone or iphone from the menu and then start play music.

There 4-5 different sources of music on this car so some times it requires manual intervention.

I keep mine in an underground car park so I cannot comment on freezing windows/doors issues.

If you want economy, don't buy a 2lt engine...47mpg is optimistic but I drive to London and back for around £40...cheaper than any bloody train ticket!! If you want economy get on the Megabus!!!


----------



## Theclevernoodle

It is really poor. The car is back with the dealer now, who had the guts to tell me that tartly trim and creaky seats are a feature of sports cars. I used a raised eyebrow rather than an expletive in reply. The head of sales Greg Grant told me that he felt all the problems were minor niggles, but he agreed that these issues are becoming known on the TT.

I've told Bristol Audi by email that they have till Friday to return me a fully working, perfect product or I'm going to reject the vehicle. I've been told I can't do this by Audi finance but they did also concede the car is unlikely to be up to scratch for some time. My plan is to leave the thing at the dealership and make it their issue, I won't be driving around with a car with that many issues nor will I be paying for it. Audi finance seemed prepared to help, which is a pleasant surprise.

Thanks for the reply from the guy in Bristol who offered to meet up, I may well get in touch but I'm expecting to not see the car ever again! What are the odds of the car coming back to me fixed on Friday?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

bonkeydave said:


> My TT diesel s line is in warrington audi tomorrow for pretty similar problems :
> 
> 1) Doors continually freezing up even though its not cold. Next time i am out and not water i am going to have to releave myself to get the car going !!! , window gets stuck door wont shut as its got a tad confused. Have had audi at start of jan of this and they took videos. Not heard anything since.
> 
> 2) Mobile phone, continually disconnects, cant reconnect through phone menu have to go back to settings then through connection manager. Mobile in general is really poor
> 
> 3) Clock loses 1 minute every day
> 
> 4) Passenger door, can be shut then drive off and then alert saying it not shut properly. Getting to a point if i slam it any harder door will fall off. Started doing this to the boot when its quite clearly shut !!!. Went over a speed bump last week very slow and the computer said door was open even though it was fine when i drove off.
> 
> 5) Entertainment system, numerous times it wont connect to an ipod over a lead even though it was the night before and its not been un plugged.... Try what may and it wont connect. Go to bed and wake up and low and behold it works !!! Have seen the media problem as well !!
> 
> There are a few more, see what happens i guess.
> 
> I agree i don't mind the odd issue but some of these i don't understand can pass quality control...


Good luck with getting it fixed! Mind letting me know how you get on? I have a feeling were the first of many customers with these issues. Did you see my link to my thread on Pistonheads? Interesting post there about the AutoExpress test car being buggy too.


----------



## bonkeydave

Slight cock up with date car was getting looked at, these things happen. I spoke to the service manager at audi today who was very helpful. I am going to get the car booked in in two weeks for 4 days while they have a good look at it. He has took details of problems so at least he is prepared..

Will feed back in a few weeks once car has been in...


----------



## philgage78

My only issue was the passenger seatbelt knocking against the side when it wasn't being used, it was driving me mad up until about 20 minutes when i discovered there is a section designed for pushing the belt back into the side when it's not in use and no it no longer rattles


----------



## Theclevernoodle

So, an update.

The car is in with Audi Bristol, and I have spoken to VW Audi Finance, useful contacts are Jo Dean (head of customer service) and Denise who heads up the quality team.

Feedback through Audi finance from Bristol is a bit mixed. The dealer has been able to replicate some of the issues I sent to them. I used my iphone while stopped and parked to record the issues that it was safe to record. I cannot obviously record the start stop locking issue (where the car refuses to move) as this would constitute a driving offence of using the phone, and land me with 3 points if caught or if I posted the video, and I had no passenger when it happened.

With some of the issues, technical and mechanical, the dealer is saying these issues are a "feature" of the vehicle. Would you be happy with an unusable entertainment system, creaky seats and rattly trim in a £40k car? I have had many cars and they didn't rattle, I got my parents a Suzuki Splash from new (in old person turquoise) which I collected from the dealership for them. It cost a quarter of the TT's price and has never gone wrong, apart from mother reversing it into a shopping trolley in Tesco and damaging the thing!

I am rather tempted to upload these issues to Youtube to let the world see what Audi is happy for its vehicles to do. I have been quoted £11k to pay to reject the car, I politely said that was never going to happen. I am sticking with the position that I have lost all faith in the car, the dealer cannot diagnose the all the issues and I will be refusing the collect the vehicle on Friday. When I have video of an issue, and the dealer tries to deny there is an issue or cant find it, see a fault code or replicate it, I have no faith and am actually worried...

I do have faith in VW Audi finance and have been really happy with their help so far. My aim now is to get the finance package transferred to another car under their brand umbrella. Safe to say it wont be a TT or anything made by Audi!


----------



## Shug750S

Hope it goes well mate.

Love the dealers comment "it's a feature of the car" not heard this before, but maybe they are using it as everyone on here is used to "they all do that sir"

Think you're being pretty good about the whole affair.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Pardon my ignorance here but are most of the electrical issues that folk are experiencing with the new TT just coming on the cars with the tech (nav) pack? I also wondered if the tech pack was causing any problems with the phonebox as the way things are currently shaping up I'd be tempted to drop the tech pack and just keep the phone box or maybe have neither!! :roll:


----------



## Theclevernoodle

That's possible, but I am not sure how that would relate to the window and door issues as I'm pretty sure that is a mechanical problem and isn't there a separate window control unit?


----------



## Markolaynee

Correct me if im wrong, but you say that every tt that has navigation has tech gear ?


----------



## bonkeydave

I dont have the tech pack on my car....


----------



## tt3600

Theclevernoodle said:


> I am rather tempted to upload these issues to Youtube to let the world see what Audi is happy for its vehicles to do.


Just do it. You can always set the privacy so that you need a link to view the clip.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

bonkeydave said:


> I dont have the tech pack on my car....


Okay, so it looks like the music / interface / phone / electrical problems are on any car, whether it has tech pack or not. All in all, it appears that these problems can occur on any car, although not everyone is experiencing some or all of the problems!


----------



## Templar

There's always glitches with new design builds...depending on the degree of complications 12 months is a safer bet.
I've had my fair share of brand new car design faults and niggles so I'm speaking from experience so based on that I'd rather let production issues run its course before buying another.


----------



## Add5y

I've had my other car the F30 since it was new.That too was a new model which replaced the BMW E90 and was bought within 6 months of the model release.Touch wood I've never had any trouble what so ever with it.
The OP has my upmost sympathy I would find it gut wrenching to have suffered the problems he describes.Best of luck Noodle!

Add5y


----------



## Gyorgy

For what it's worth, my s3 Sportback returns about 32 mpg for mixed driving on decent and country roads without much traffic. Usually drive on the Auto setting - and not fussed about maxing out the economy. It's 4 to 5 mpg better than my mk2 TTS under the same conditions.

No electrical problems - B&O system, telephony etc works fine. I'd have thought the new S3/A3 would have been electrically similar to the mk3 TT.

Always had decent loaners from Norwich Audi.


----------



## Jem

What an unbelievable thread. An aspect of me says why buy a car when it's new off the bat and it hasn't been subject to the rigirous testing of an owner, but also well done for claiming to have all these issues and for being honest about them in light of a significant amount of money committed.

I will certainly think twice about buying this car now that I have read your 'test' report.

Feature of the car my a$s. If it's a feature then by definition it would be there by design. If it's there by design, it's a real shame that they omitted to include it in their brochure...

I hope VW Finance will be accomodating in getting you to switch motors. Keep us posted on developments.


----------



## Shug750S

Agree with others above, the risk of buying a brand new model always is you may be doing the Beta testing for the manufacturers.

I have only ever had one totally new vehicle, I got the 08 Fireblade as soon as it was released and had one of the first in the country. Over the first year it was recalled by Honda for a new clutch pack and new hoses. To be fair to my Honda dealer, each time I was offered a brand new loaner from their fleet, any model I wanted, no charge for fuel etc. I was contacted once they had the parts in and the upgrades / changes were sorted in a day.

No real hassle and on talking to the dealer it seems these were upgraded as one or two had failed and they wanted to swap out all similar batches and keep customers happy.

Would always avoid a new model now and let others have the recalls. 12 months sounds about right for them to sort issues / upgrade parts on models from the factory.

Hope it gets sorted soon mate.


----------



## Templar

What you have to think about is when you buy a new car you're also buying a service. Even established vehicles can be problematic so it's how these issues are resolved that is key. Quality of service, information on what's happening and minimal inconvenience to you. 
My local dealers for instance collect my car from my place of work, keep me informed of what's going on and if it's necessary to keep my car I will be given a loaner of greater value to keep my moving. When my car is returned it will be all cleaned in and out, so no problems there.
The key here is to establish an open and civilised communication between yourself and the dealers. Give them the opportunity to earn your custom and keep you satisfied before kicking off and getting shirty.
So try and enjoy the experience of a new car if you can after all you're one of a limited few owning the new TT.


----------



## Jasongren1

Personally I agree with theclevernoodle, i am paying £38k for a new car and expect it to work!


----------



## lofty

I don't remember the MKII having a long list of common problems, neither of mine had any and my 3.2 was a early ish model. My early model Cayman had one minor glitch and my new model (one of the first off the production line) F-Type hasn't had a single problem, so not all newly released cars are plagued with problems. Good luck getting it sorted OP, Audi aren't the easiest or most customer friendly company I've dealt with unfortunately.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Reading this thread really is putting me off going for the TT and going for the S3 instead. Paying 38k for a car and to get these issues really isn't acceptable. Sorry to hear of your trouble and i hope you manage to get them sorted 

There are always risks associated with being early adopters so i guess your just doing some of Audi's extended beta testing :?


----------



## blaird03

Suggest anyone that has issue's that they are not happy with, then use social media - official Audi FB and Twitter, that will get the attention required


----------



## nkpt7

Templar said:


> What you have to think about is when you buy a new car you're also buying a service. Even established vehicles can be problematic so it's how these issues are resolved that is key. Quality of service, information on what's happening and minimal inconvenience to you.
> My local dealers for instance collect my car from my place of work, keep me informed of what's going on and if it's necessary to keep my car I will be given a loaner of greater value to keep my moving. When my car is returned it will be all cleaned in and out, so no problems there.
> The key here is to establish an open and civilised communication between yourself and the dealers. Give them the opportunity to earn your custom and keep you satisfied before kicking off and getting shirty.
> So try and enjoy the experience of a new car if you can after all you're one of a limited few owning the new TT.


Well said Templar. This is the right approach to the problem.


----------



## sambaz81

I pick my MK3 up on Wednesday. I'll go through everything including the Tech pack and report on this thread any problems I have.
I must admit Im a bit nervous of this car now however if there is issues im sure Audi will fix them. I paid premium money so I expect premium service.


----------



## Templar

sambaz81 said:


> I pick my MK3 up on Wednesday. I'll go through everything including the Tech pack and report on this thread any problems I have.
> I must admit Im a bit nervous of this car now however if there is issues im sure Audi will fix them. I paid premium money so I expect premium service.


It's usually just annoying niggles and its not on every new car...Try not to worry about it and enjoy your new car.


----------



## m-a

sambaz81 said:


> I pick my MK3 up on Wednesday. I'll go through everything including the Tech pack and report on this thread any problems I have.
> I must admit Im a bit nervous of this car now however if there is issues im sure Audi will fix them. I paid premium money so I expect premium service.


... I am quite nervous regarding my new TT too- it will be delivered next week ....... [FACE WITH COLD SWEAT]


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Looks like Auto Express have given up on their new TT...

http://s287.photobucket.com/user/mdprudham/medfia/IMG_0185_zps6f749c53.jpg.html


----------



## Markolaynee

Ok, im really scared now... 
I mean, im not getting that test car at all, im getting one from car saloon, but i hope they tested that car also, because it is standing there showing off for past 2 months...


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Marko, I think these issues could affect any car. The only way to find out is to buy one and see how you get on. The issues seem to be with the software built into the car which will take time for Audi to develop a fix. Audi cant deny that there are issues with these cars, and the fact that similar issues have happened to a number of us on this thread indicates that the issues are common to quite a few cars.

If I were you, wait a few months (6 is probably a good bet) before you order. The car will be cheaper as there will be discounts, and the issues might have been sorted. Dont buy one of these cars without being aware that some of us have had issues, this does not mean that you will, but do you want to take that chance?


----------



## Markolaynee

thanks for reply and advice mate..

The only thing that comforts me is that, the car i want to buy is already in showroom for 2 months.. And before i buy it, i can sit in there and test it for 5 hours straight.. To see if it has same problems as you or others described..

I got really good deal on this car, and i regret to miss it..

I'm buying the car in 1.5 weeks probably..

Again, thanks for advice


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Markolaynee said:


> thanks for reply and advice mate..
> 
> The only thing that comforts me is that, the car i want to buy is already in showroom for 2 months.. And before i buy it, i can sit in there and test it for 5 hours straight.. To see if it has same problems as you or others described..
> 
> I got really good deal on this car, and i regret to miss it..
> 
> I'm buying the car in 1.5 weeks probably..
> 
> Again, thanks for advice


Beware mate, the issues are intermittent, you might not see them until you've bought the car and driven for a few hours!


----------



## Markolaynee

I realize 

Well, ill do that at last.. Ill tell them that i have read about it and i want a car for a half day ride (with advance payment of car). They will allow it to me , as i know that same dealer (official audi and porsche dealer in my coutry) allowed that for s5 that my friend was buying 1 year ago..


----------



## youpla77

To whom who has MMI issues, can you post your MMI version number?
I'm following an other french forum with many TT owners, and the "only" issue so far, concerned one person with the window glass issue. This issue never happened again.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Collating MMI numbers is a good idea, I like your thinking. One issue may be that as these are presumably first production run cars, they may all be on the same version. That is assuming its a software issue...

If you have a look at the Auto Express article above (assuming you haven't already), then there is a mention of "pinched wires" causing issues. Allied to he use of the universal MQB underpinnings, I am worried that Audi has squeezed costs and quality to produce this TT, and it is showing with build issues such as the doors, windows and electrics being as flaky as a beige Morris Marina! It feels like a premium product but is the build up to scratch?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Audi have now ordered me to collect the vehicle, despite me stating I refuse to accept it.

I have told them by email that I wont be doing this, and told them not to try to deliver it back to me. It seems they expect me to accept it as it is even despite all the issues it has had.


----------



## bash

As I have said elesewhere, never have I been so worried about picking up a new car just hope they fix some of these issues when I pick up my TT at the end of April ...Fingers crossed.

Can others who have their cars reassure us who do not [smiley=argue.gif] these are isolated issues??


----------



## bash

Would suggest going through whatcar help service as they often get results. There must be something under the motor trade act or consumer act where you can ask for your money back if car is not functioning as it should do given the price paid.

suggest you talk to Citzens Advice Bureau or a solicitor....and make it high profile ie press to get their attention..


----------



## Jasongren1

I really hope they sort this for you an believe you should be posting your you tube videos

I am actually really worried about my car which has arrived in the UK and should be delivered shortly

Good luck


----------



## Theclevernoodle

I'm going to post the videos shortly. The smarmy sod at the dealership Greg Grant has told me they can't replicate any of the issues, that there is nothing in the fault logs and that its my fault for pressing too many buttons.

Avoid this car like the plague.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

As promised, here is a list of YouTube url's for public perusal.

Where the car is sat apparently doing nothing, this is where I'm waiting for the car to wake up and do something. I can provide annotation and details for anyone who feels they can help. In case anyone is wondering, the car misbehaves with multiple phones and a reset of the MMI does not fix it. I also have many, many photographs of odd messages on screen and connections not being made to devices.

Worrying, the dealer can't replicate any of this, and says there is no error log showing anything wrong. Rather patronisingly they have suggested I need "coaching" on the basic functions of the car. They have disputed my videos as being genuine and have told me I have caused the issues by pressing too many buttons. I daren't ask why the seats creak, I'm sure they will then tell me I am too fat.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I did quite like the new dash but it looks pretty crappy in your videos, God help people when the whole Audi range is using it.

That being said its like anything new the software will need consent updates in the beginning as its pretty much beta at this stage.


----------



## sambaz81

I think it's safe to say you've a bit of a duffer (sorry to be blunt). Surely Audi have not let all MK3 TT's leave the factory like this?? There's a few other people on this Forum that have already taken delivery of their TT's are they having the same problems?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Yep, it's a duffer. What worries me is the General build quality all over. The seats squeak in the loan car I've been given just the same as in mine. The issues with windows, doors and spoilers seem to be affecting a few cars. Other people have had the dash issues too.

I think Audi has skimped on the build quality on this model, if so, expect lots of random failures! They will probably just tell us we're pressing the buttons wrong or that we've used the wrong tone of voice with the voice recognition software!!


----------



## cheechy

Theclevernoodle said:


> As promised, here is a list of YouTube url's for public perusal.
> 
> Where the car is sat apparently doing nothing, this is where I'm waiting for the car to wake up and do something. I can provide annotation and details for anyone who feels they can help. In case anyone is wondering, the car misbehaves with multiple phones and a reset of the MMI does not fix it. I also have many, many photographs of odd messages on screen and connections not being made to devices.
> 
> Worrying, the dealer can't replicate any of this, and says there is no error log showing anything wrong. Rather patronisingly they have suggested I need "coaching" on the basic functions of the car. They have disputed my videos as being genuine and have told me I have caused the issues by pressing too many buttons. I daren't ask why the seats creak, I'm sure they will then tell me I am too fat.


Tbh I'd be more annoyed by the dealer here than the car. You need to take this to audi uk if the dealer won't accept. I'd be going nuts if I'm honest.

If you get no joy then reject the vehicle and get your solicitor involved.


----------



## tt3600

The issue with slamming the door to shut it resolved?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

tt3600 said:


> The issue with slamming the door to shut it resolved?


When the dealer had the car for a few hours last Friday, they claimed to have sorted it - they hadn't! It went back in on Monday and they now claim to have fixed it again. Personally I doubt it will be, but I'm refusing to collect the car in any case so I hopefully won't ever find out.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

I found this thread about Bristol and Swindon Audi a moment ago. It sounds like they are a bunch of cowboys, I'm going to fight these disgusting people and win. Sounds like they are rip off merchants of the highest order.

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/prin ... 9444&pp=10


----------



## can_quattro

This is such a disappointing read. If past performance is any indication it will take Audi two years of production to work these issues out.


----------



## SpudZ

Guys, let's not get too carried away. Whilst I sympathise with anyone spending this level of money on a car which disappoints through technical issues, as far as I can see, only 2 people have issues, not 222!

I've spent 44k on mine and am not worried in the slightest about taking delivery in June.

Let's get this in perspective please and not get so hysterical.


----------



## Shug750S

SpudZ said:


> Guys, let's not get too carried away. Whilst I sympathise with anyone spending this level of money on a car which disappoints through technical issues, as far as I can see, only 2 people have issues, not 222!
> 
> I've spent 44k on mine and am not worried in the slightest about taking delivery in June.
> 
> Let's get this in perspective please and not get so hysterical.


You should be okay, they'll have a fix by then. As previous posts does seem Audi are using first owners as unpaid beta testers.

Be honest, if you spend North of £35k and it doesn't work properly and dealer can't resolve would you be happy?

Looks like this is a software issue to be honest, although noisy seats are quality or process problems. End of the day this is not a cheap car, it's one of their flagship products, and it doesn't work as it should.

Feel for the OP and hope it all gets fixed soon


----------



## Markolaynee

I also feel for op.. I know that if i had that kind of issues with this expensive car, i would go full mad mode..

Im getting my car in 10 days from now, so i hope i dont have similar problems... Also, i hope that op's situation will escalate in best way for him.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

So, last night I emailed the UK MD of Audi [email protected], and also have posted on just about every Facebook page and Twitter account that I can to highlight the issues. I had acknowledgement from his PA [email protected] this morning. I followed up with a call. I have also called the http://www.bvrla.co.uk/ as the car is leased. I am fitting this in around my life but I intend to get this resolved. I now have a hugely bad taste in my mouth about Audi and am unlikely to buy anything from Bristol Audi again, which is kind of a problem as I don't plan to leave Bristol anytime soon!

Sent: 26 February 2015 20:39
To: Konsbruck, Andre
Subject: Complaint regarding new TT and Bristol Audi

Dear sir,

Last Tuesday I took delivery of a new TT S Line with a whole host of options. I leased this car through Audi finance under my business. 4 days after delivery I was back in the dealership with a whole list of issues:

1. MMI entertainment system regularly crashes with more than one iPhone. Displays bizarre error messages, hangs whole dashboard.

2. Spoiler comes up in 30mph zones without any interaction from me, and then refuses to go down. This is an intermittent issue.

3. The doors won't close unless you slam them so hard you hurt yourself doing so. Even when closed, they often report open after you stop and the car refuses to move.

4. Start stop system refuses to restart in traffic, this is a dangerous fault.

5. Seatbelt light comes on even when I am alone in the car and wearing my belt.

6. Car phone connection causes calls to drop, places people on hold. Refuses to connect.

7. Steering wheel controls for MMI crash.

8. Seats creak, trim rattles. This happens on my car and the loan car I have been given. I was told by Greg Grant that "this is a feature of the car".

Here are YouTube videos proving this happens.

ttp://youtu.be/i3M9VE2VzrQ





































Here is a link to The TT Owners Club Forum showing that there are others with these issues. This thread has nearly 2000 views in under a week.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=919361

Your dealership in Bristol claim they can find no fault with the car, there are no error logs with any proof and they say I need "coaching" on how to use the car. I find this insulting. Would you be happy if you were paying £700 per month to lease a car which you can't rely on to go when you want it to, play music and display correct information on the dash? Do you think these videos were taken for my own pleasure?

I have been told by Greg Grant that the car is operating normally. Watch my videos, does this look "normal" to you in any way? Do all TT seats squeak by design? Is your trim intended to rattle? Are your doors designed not to close?

As such, Audi Bristol are calling me a liar and demanding I collect the car. I have refused and will never take that car back from you. The start stop failure is dangerous, and the inability of your technical staff to replicate or recognise any of these issues gives me no faith in the vehicle or your brand as a whole. I have wasted hours and hours of my time going over this with the dealership. Time I would like to be compensated for. I spent 5 hours in your dealership on Friday being fobbed off. I warned your team that if they didn't give me a perfect car I wouldn't be accepting it back, ever.

I would really appreciate contact from your office, support from you and the car removed from Bristol Audi. I want the finance agreement annulled and to be able to select another vehicle from the VAG group. I have a business to run and can't afford the amount of time, emotional energy and wasted effort this is continually causing me.

Kind regards


----------



## bash

Brilliant well done!!!...Well composed and not over the top but calmly put.

I suggest you also send to what car? as they had the problem also and often champion complaints by its readers. Hopefully in a world of social media things will move forward rapidly now for you......

Pls keep us all posted of the outcome....

Personally, I would want them to replace the car with a brand new one and offer compoendsation for distress caused by the whole affair with your local dealer.......though most are the same..i recall an alfa UK once telling me that no compensation is pad as thats what the warranty is for!!...


----------



## Markolaynee

You bought your car for credit? Lease? (If i may ask)..

If so, when this is all over, if they provide you with a new bug free car, they should give you money equal to your monthly rate for all the months youve been tortured

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee

Accidental double post


----------



## Theclevernoodle

bash said:


> Brilliant well done!!!...Well composed and not over the top but calmly put.
> 
> I suggest you also send to what car? as they had the problem also and often champion complaints by its readers. Hopefully in a world of social media things will move forward rapidly now for you......
> 
> Pls keep us all posted of the outcome....
> 
> Personally, I would want them to replace the car with a brand new one and offer compoendsation for distress caused by the whole affair with your local dealer.......though most are the same..i recall an alfa UK once telling me that no compensation is pad as thats what the warranty is for!!...


Thanks  I hope things get moving now also!

I feel like I have had my fingers burnt by this, it definitely appears that Bristol Audi cannot be trusted. On a long term lease I need to be able to rely on the dealership. They came out with a cracker "its only when things go wrong that we can show you how good we are", that nugget of wisdom looks like it came right out of the Audi UK customer service training. Shame they cant back it up with actions...

I had to struggle to get a courtesy car from them, let alone get anything fixed. Part of me wants to just pull out entirely, another wants to see what else VW have that is worth looking at, going down the range there is the Golf, or I could just get a Porsche Cayman. Either way, I wont be having anything else from Audi, the slopey shouldered nature of everyone I have dealt with so far has been awful.


----------



## m-a

.. the reply will be interesting!!


----------



## Theclevernoodle

m-a said:


> .. the reply will be interesting!!


Indeed, I just had a call from the dealerships "Brand Director" who is concerned at what I have posted on here and Facebook.

They have assured me that they are "looking into the issues". Ultimately I hope they do more than just look!


----------



## youpla77

Theclevernoodle said:


> m-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. the reply will be interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I just had a call from the dealerships "Brand Director" who is concerned at what I have posted on here and Facebook.
> 
> They have assured me that they are "looking into the issues". Ultimately I hope they do more than just look!
Click to expand...

Having a bad press for a new car is not good for them. Hope they will pay more attention to your issues.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

youpla77 said:


> Theclevernoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. the reply will be interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I just had a call from the dealerships "Brand Director" who is concerned at what I have posted on here and Facebook.
> 
> They have assured me that they are "looking into the issues". Ultimately I hope they do more than just look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a bad press for a new car is not good for them. Hope they will pay more attention to your issues.
Click to expand...

I honestly didn't want to do anything like the amount of complaining that I have done. Such a shame that its gone this way. I hope they listen now, this isnt much fun! Im now faced with hiring something short term to get around, I have meetings all over the place next week!


----------



## Jasongren1

Clevernoodle - I appreciate your problems and know I would (and hopefully wont) feel exactly the same way if when my car comes in the next couple of weeks I have the same problems. I also will be a business lease user but through Lex and hope I would get more support from them than you seem to be getting

Just out of interest though can you answer me 2 questions

1 - are you using a sim card in the car with the tech pack? Is it a standard sized sim?

2 - does the car have a 12v socket as standard or do you only get that with the smoking pack?

Jason


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Jason, you should be fine. Going through a broker gives you a cooling off period, which I didn't get as I was direct through the local Audi Dealer.

The sim is the standard size, slots into a media centre slot in the glovebox. There is a 12v supply under the armrest in my car.

I will post as I get updates, had calls from the finance people and the dealerships Brand Director so far. I have offered them to post the solution on social media and forums as well as the problems to show that things can be resolved. I would be more than happy to tweet/facebook them with thanks after the issues are resolved, I am not unreasonable I just want the situation sorted. They seemed receptive...


----------



## Shug750S

Looks like going to the top guy seems to have got them moving a bit. Funny how if you hit the right level buttons people start getting motivated.

Keep us informed please, as it would be reassuring if Audi did the right thing here and found a solution and kept you happy.

Good luck


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Yes, it would be reassuring if Audi sorted it. I have big doubts though. Audi Bristol just called me, a chap called Steve Smith with a bunch of bullshit about how the issues I have recorded are "features" of the car and what he would expect to see. He again tried to tell me they wanted to bring the TT back to me and take away the diesel base model they gave me as a courtesy car.

I refused to accept the car back as they cant find faults which could turn out to be a hazard. In fact they say the car is fine and they want to restore my faith in the brand. How they plan on doing that is totally beyond me, this situation is beyond rectifying with this car and dealership.

So as it stands now, I will need to get myself something else to drive at my own expense while fighting this all the way.


----------



## Shug750S

Theclevernoodle said:


> Yes, it would be reassuring if Audi sorted it. I have big doubts though. Audi Bristol just called me, a chap called Steve Smith with a bunch of bullshit about how the issues I have recorded are "features" of the car and what he would expect to see. He again tried to tell me they wanted to bring the TT back to me and take away the diesel base model they gave me as a courtesy car.
> 
> I refused to accept the car back as they cant find faults which could turn out to be a hazard. In fact they say the car is fine and they want to restore my faith in the brand. How they plan on doing that is totally beyond me, this situation is beyond rectifying with this car and dealership.
> 
> So as it stands now, I will need to get myself something else to drive at my own expense while fighting this all the way.


Just a thought, why not suggest you will accept the car back, but with a written guarantee that if the same issues reoccur within x timeframe they will agree that they haven't fixed it, take it away, give you a loaner, and priority order a brand new one for you?

Oh, and copy the UK CEO in on the offer....

If they have sorted it, then no risk to them. If not they will be getting you a new car...


----------



## bonkeydave

Ok so mine has problems and is now booked into warrington Audi in two weeks, sure it will be fine. Just need to leave it with them for a period and see what comes of it. Did say i am leaving a TT with you so i would not mind a like for like car for that period so i am not driving round in a slow car. Now an R8 for the week would be lovely, lol can dream.

Again i am sure there are other people on here and around the UK with a few issues .... The clock losing a minute a day i have seen at least three, phone connection seems common... Problem is person who started this thread seems to inherited them all and would be far from happy if that was me.

Difference with me is this is a company car so i guess if i end up with a car that cant be fixed i have a little more i can do. However i really dont think i will get to that point.

Good luck and am sure it will come out in the wash !!!

Dave


----------



## Jinx32

New member here. Been following in the shadows for some time now, with great anticipation of obtaining this car, which would be my first Audi and luxury oriented vehicle, singled out with much painstaking research.
I would like to lead in here that I feel your pain and find it discouraging that you are dealing with these issues.

My questions stem around the production of the UK release vehicle.

The first TT's were rolling off the assembly lines in Hungary sometime in August of 2014. These were plain TT's, not TTS's. Some may be S-line. Around October 2014 they started rolling out the TTS. The photos only included Left Hand Drive (LHD) models that I could see. These first run vehicles were for Germany, Austria, Russia and other LHD countries I would assume. All the show cars that popped up where people could sit in and play around with the controls were all LHD as well as far as I could tell.

When it comes to RHD models (for the UK) I am not sure how/when they switch production or if they do it on the same assembly line. I can envision much retooling is required. Do you have a production date of your model?

When these vehicles first started rolling out, I began to peruse the bulletin boards, finding this website to be the best out there as for updates, members, and activities in general for Audi vehicles. Granted the UK seems to be just obtaining the TT now, hence the forum is starting to become more active with postings, these cars have been in production for other countries for over 6 months now. While searching the other forums, Google translating everything I could find, I have found no postings relating to any issues such as these. Although I cannot read Russian (wife speaks it) and my German is weak at best, my attempts to find/translate similar issues have failed to find any results similar to the problems you, others in the UK, and the magazine article are experiencing. Maybe I am just looking in the wrong spot. Many videos have been uploaded to Youtube in foreign languages (hence the Russian wife helps) with people driving it in cold weather in full parka gear, doing donuts in the snow, but no complaint or problem videos have arisen from these posters. They are all&#8230;normal. Most are reviews, and maybe these people have the car for only an hour. I cannot tell. But one would figure if they were having problems like you are, that they would do what you did, report it everywhere you could.

What I am getting at is that maybe there are issues with production due to LHD to RHD conversions. Maybe the wires don't stretch that far when they switched a component over to the other side of the car. Maybe a regional software issue exists. Maybe the firmware in your phone (I assume Iphone) isn't compatible with the Audi MMI. You mentioned that you tried others phones and the problem is repeatable. I would present that to the dealership and challenge them to use any phone they find and get the MMI to work. Let them push the buttons while you sit in the passenger seat. Regardless, these are issues Audi needs to figure out immediately and the treatment you are receiving from the local dealership is appalling. You did the right thing taking it to the next level, or even to the top.

I am in the USA and we are not scheduled to get this car until late summer or early fall (over 6 months to go still). I have calls into the dealership to get me on the Preorder list as soon as it is available. Over here we are getting very few versions of this car. We get automatics only, the convertible is only available in the TT (not TTS) with FWD, and we get two engine choices, one for the TT and one for the TTS. That's it! We are of course LHD, not RHD. To Preorder, or NOT to Preorder&#8230;that will be my future question&#8230;

In closing, keep the faith, keep up the pressure, don't take BS for an answer (feature of the car my arse!), and hold your ground. You are doing everything right, even though it sucks to be you doing it, and I am sure we all appreciate your reporting these issues so we can have it as ammunition should these problems occur to those moving forward with their purchases.


----------



## Templar

Coming from the automotive industry I can assure you that the initial cars that were released to the press were indeed pre production models. Built built by a small team off-line while the production line was being finalised. The basic floorplan/chassis was already a proven product as it's currently used across various VAG platforms . The reliability of this I wouldn't worry about. The concern is more about the implementation of the tech and other model specific parts. The basic technology has also been previously used and is similar to the S3 but obviously the mk3 is not quite upto general public release as it stands and possibly rushed into production to meet deadlines (I believe the mk3 was already behind it's release date ) and minor issues can/will be resolved at the dealers. The TTS should be pretty much sorted by June /July if lessons learned have been taken seriously, Audi as a brand have a lot to lose with bad publicity and customer feedback so it's in their interest to get things sorted quickly. 
Also worth considering is the imminent release of the all new A4 /A5 which are big sellers for Audi and the tech in those new models is supposed to be something special.


----------



## tt3600

Pretty much all the video's point to a problem with the software right now (so what you say makes sense). I know there's some non software issues (these will be harder to solve l guess). Software bugs are a suprise though as the Virtual cockpit is used in the their Italian supercars so should have had some user testing by now


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Latest update...Audi UK responded to my email to the MD with a call from "the execs office", which sounds like a complaint team. I have asked for a number of things to remedy the issues, with the keystone one being the car going back and not returning to me!

The dealership have been in regular contact, with senior management seeing the bigger picture and speaking to VWFS to agree how the car is returned.

Auto Express have been in touch and they are interested in the TT issues as they are very similar to the ones they had in their test car. They will be back in touch next week to discuss the next steps.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

tt3600 said:


> Pretty much all the video's point to a problem with the software right now (so what you say makes sense). I know there's some non software issues (these will be harder to solve l guess). Software bugs are a suprise though as the Virtual cockpit is used in the their Italian supercars so should have had some user testing by now


I think corners have been cut in the production and testing of the car as other posters have intimated also. As a result, have Audi used the best materials and built the car as well as they could? Of course not, they are on a budget to meet a profit margin, and if the TT is already late coming out, they may have wanted to minimise costs until the first facelift in a couple of years time and skimped on some areas as a result.

The seats didn't feel all that to be honest, and the squeaking is a joke. The virtual cock-up may have been in the super car range but I bet the systems behind it aren't all the same as in the Lambo!


----------



## Templar

tt3600 said:


> Pretty much all the video's point to a problem with the software right now (so what you say makes sense). I know there's some non software issues (these will be harder to solve l guess). Software bugs are a suprise though as the Virtual cockpit is used in the their Italian supercars so should have had some user testing by now


Maybe it was the Italians who designed the virtual cockpit and then had it made in China ? Audio have been having issues with build and components in their later models due to outsourcing component manufacture to China. For example the electronic steering problems found on the Q3, known fault but never a clear explanation given.

Very keen to know the progression on the last post.


----------



## Templar

For what it's worth the mk3 demo car I drove in November the chrome handle on the ashtray broke off when I opened it, the ashtray was a little stiff in operation but not what I would deem as excessive to warrant the thumb lever/handle to break off :?


----------



## Gogzy01

Interesting to read in The Sun newspapers car column yesterday that the new R8 they were test driving had to be returned to Audi after it developed electrical faults and failures.


----------



## Templar

Well whatever Audi have been doing recently in their design and or procurement of parts is starting to show through...If they're not careful I can see potential buyers going elsewhere. If Audis were half the price I could understand them having issues bringing this technology to the masses. As it stands mid to lower priced vehicles have got some pretty good technology in them these days. .take Kia for instance, yes the badge kudos is not there but the build quality definitely is, especially for the money. Seems like the scales are tipping.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

I couldn't agree more. I've had many, many cars in the last few years as I've always had a runabout and a toy. I have an older Audi track car which has been abused badly but which still hangs together nicely... Audi have changed.

In other news Audi have agreed to cancel the finance agreement and put it in writing to me. I asked about transferring the finance to another car from the VAG umbrella and unsurprisingly they aren't being very helpful. Oh well, I guess I should count myself lucky to be out of the contract and able to breathe easy again. The nightmare of having to deal with Bristol Audi for services over the next few years isn't going to happen, and I'm not stuck with a car made from substandard parts running software that isn't ready for use.

That said, I might just pick up an older TT. I still love the design, the feel of the car and maybe the older ones were built a little better.


----------



## Shug750S

So, no mk3 TT then anymore? They just took the car back?

Maybe you could post the reg to help any other unsuspecting punter buying it? Or did they get you to sign a NDA?

What are you getting instead?


----------



## SaintMac

Hi everyone. Came across this forum a few days ago. Have a new tt roadster on order for my wife, to replace her mark 2 roadster.
So, coming across this post is a little concerning.

I have particularly been interested in the iphone issues with music etc. I am not sure if you have checked, but this could be the phone. There have been reported issues with iPhones in cars with iOS 8.

I have a bmw 3 series tourer (f31) and I have similar issues, when connecting via USB.

May help.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Yes, it's all over thank goodness.

I've still got the loan car but I'm not using it, I've got a third share in a road legal S3 track car which I'm using at the moment. After that I'm going to consider the Cayman and the Golf R. Part of me longs for the simplicity of an old E46 Beamer though so who knows. It's been rather stressful and while VWFS have been supportive, the dealer was not, until I got to dealing with the really senior folk.

The reg number is WM64 XGO, Glacier white S Line Quattro.


----------



## ratty

SaintMac said:


> Hi everyone. Came across this forum a few days ago. Have a new tt roadster on order for my wife, to replace her mark 2 roadster.
> So, coming across this post is a little concerning.
> 
> I have particularly been interested in the iphone issues with music etc. I am not sure if you have checked, but this could be the phone. There have been reported issues with iPhones in cars with iOS 8.
> 
> I have a bmw 3 series tourer (f31) and I have similar issues, when connecting via USB.
> 
> May help.


I think reading through the post that the OP did try different phones. My iPhone(s) 5s and 6 with IOS 8 work seamlessly in my MK2.


----------



## ratty

Theclevernoodle said:


> Yes, it's all over thank goodness.
> 
> I've still got the loan car but I'm not using it, I've got a third share in a road legal S3 track car which I'm using at the moment. After that I'm going to consider the Cayman and the Golf R. Part of me longs for the simplicity of an old E46 Beamer though so who knows. It's been rather stressful and while VWFS have been supportive, the dealer was not, until I got to dealing with the really senior folk.
> 
> The reg number is WM64 XGO, Glacier white S Line Quattro.


Hmm one to watch out for in the future, especially at your local dealer although I wonder if Audi will move this car elsewhere. Anyway good luck with your next car what ever and well done with your persistence.


----------



## m-a

ratty said:


> SaintMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Came across this forum a few days ago. Have a new tt roadster on order for my wife, to replace her mark 2 roadster.
> So, coming across this post is a little concerning.
> 
> I have particularly been interested in the iphone issues with music etc. I am not sure if you have checked, but this could be the phone. There have been reported issues with iPhones in cars with iOS 8.
> 
> I have a bmw 3 series tourer (f31) and I have similar issues, when connecting via USB.
> 
> May help.
> 
> 
> 
> I think reading through the post that the OP did try different phones. My iPhone(s) 5s and 6 with IOS 8 work seamlessly in my MK2.
Click to expand...

.. the question is if this constellation works in the MK3 ....


----------



## Theclevernoodle

As a point of principle, Audi should not release a car which is incompatible with 50% of the phones sold in the UK annually. I see iPhone compatibility as a basic requirement especially as the latest iOS iant actually that new...


----------



## SaintMac

Theclevernoodle said:


> As a point of principle, Audi should not release a car which is incompatible with 50% of the phones sold in the UK annually. I see iPhone compatibility as a basic requirement especially as the latest iOS iant actually that new...


I don't wish to stir things up, but I don't think this is particularly an Audi or indeed a car manufacturer issue. I get some of the same issues as you in my bmw - no audio, can scroll through tracks on the steering wheel, but can't select any etc. Even today, my iPhone 5 had the issue and then I connected my sons iphone 5s and it worked ok. Switched my phone off and on and then it worked ok. Didn't turn the car off. Will use it a couple more times and then the issue starts again.

I am going to try and ipod in the car and see how that performs.

There are lots of links to people reporting similar issues with iOS 8, with various manufacturers, here is one, https://discussions.apple.com/thread/65 ... 0&tstart=0 and one relating to an Audi A3, https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6599652.

Both with USB and Bluetooth.

It has been reported that Apple really got 'it wrong' with iOS 8 and caused issues elsewhere, one example being AirPrint, again search the Internet for posts.


----------



## glospete

I have only just seen this thread and am pleased that the OP has resolved the situation to almost his satisfaction.

However it does not reflect well on Audi and especially the dealer.

I have an A3 with the Tech Pack and so far (6 months on) it all works fine with my previous iPhone 5 and now the 6. All other features (and mine is a high spec with Adaptive Cruise Control, Park Assist, Lane Departure Warning, Traffic Sign Recognition technology) work perfectly although I semi/permanently switched the stop/start off as I don't like this feature.

I also have a Mk 2 TT and that has been faultless so not all Audi products are poor. But the Mk 3 TT should not have quality issues like the OP and Auto Express have experienced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

My brother used his iPhone (OS v7) on his A3 for streaming music flawlessly. Never saw connection issues either. The issues highlighted by OP are unacceptable regardless of manufacturer.

*Audi should have tested this with the latest iOS they have no excuse.*


----------



## Shug750S

Having re-read the whole chain, I do have one question for the OP, fully appreciating his frustrations.

Did you really (I mean really) want the TT?

Accepting the issues with the electronics and squeeky seat could have been a 'Friday' car, did you ever consider asking Audi to just take this seemingly gremlin filled car back and give you a new one to the same (or higher) spec so as to make up for the problems?

Only reason I ask is is I'd have decided on a car then possibly whatever alternative I ended up with would still leave that itch unscratched. Obviously the OP doesn't have a problem with VAG as a whole, just this car and possibly his dealer?


----------



## SpudZ

I could be wrong but I believe initially he was extremely upset with the real world mpg.

I also don't understand the apparant unwillingness of the dealer to exchange for another factory fresh unit - In my experience (16 years as District Sales Manager for Harley Davidson UK, Suzuki Cars UK & Proton UK) they should be biting his hand off as this would have been the default option from Audi.

Something isn't right imo.


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Hi Shug. I can see why you might say that. Yes, I did really want the TT, I loved it on the test drive and was looking forward to the collection day.

What was disappointing was that the dealer didn't spend any time with me showing me how anything worked on the car. I had to actually read the bloody manual. Then when I had issues they absolutely offered to have a look, but we're already making excuses. They denied that the doors were a fault, then when they tried them in the workshop with me there they had issues. They denied that there was any issue with the MPG and told me it would edge towards the 50's on long trips in time as the car was run in(which is what they told me repeatedly during the sales process). They couldn't back this up with with a demo car despite having showrooms across Wales and the west. They refused to admit any of the issues I recorded were real, virtually calling me a liar and then said what I recorded was normal behaviour for the car.

I asked to swap cars, they refused. I asked to return the car, they refused. I asked to speak to the MD, they refused for over a week to do this. They also used my car on the road to "test" it while it was with them despite me absolutely telling them not to. They won't put anything in writing and seem to have a condescending manner by default.

As a result the relationship between me and Mon Motors / Bristol Audi is utterly non existent. They keep harping about "goodwill" and "giving them a chance". All they have done is fob me off and insult my intelligence.

If I had the option of a TT from another local dealer I would absolutely have taken it, but as I dont, I can't have one. It's that simple. Audi didn't offer this either as the dealer refused to acknowledge there were any faults with the car, build wise or with the technology. I'm now lost really because me and the OH were looking forward to getting to know the TT and taking it on some long trips. Now we're at the beginning of looking at another car all over again.

We're going to be test driving stuff over the next few weeks, and other VAG products are on the shopping list. The Golf R, the Porsche Cayman, and also the Nissan 370Z, the Toyota GT86. We're just not sure right now what to get. Above all were relieved to not have to deal with Bristol Audi. I've seen some horror stories online and also through friends since buying the car, so that is a lucky escape as far as I can see.


----------



## Shug750S

Fair enough mate. All the problems with the dealer I can see why you wanted rid.

Good luck with your hunt for a new car


----------



## lucyrice

I just want to say that my X reg audi TT quattro (225), has just been diagnosed with electrical problem where wires burnt out and apparently will cost £2000 plus to fix. Very annoyed as will have to scrap it and only brought it in July last year with full service history and I have spent money on getting new arms, bushes etc so it's extremely annoying that a couple of wires have ruined my car!!!! I am going to go back to BMW's at least I never had any issues with those!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lucy, I've seen your other post, in MK1 section, get a 2nd opinion, as stated, those prices are crazy for a new coil loom. No need to scrap it.
Hoggy.


----------



## LEO-RS

With regards to the fuel economy 'issue'

The car is brand new and bedding in.
It's winter - Fuel economy always drops in winter and picks up again in summer, could be as much as a 10mpg difference between 0c and 25c. You were getting 37mpg on a run, what's wrong with that? That would equate to mid 40's in the summer.

Seems like you picked up your new TT, didn't really like it (most probably because it didn't return its combined fuel economy figure ) and then found reasons to try and reject it. A software issue with the MMI and a creaking seat, come on, seriously :roll: - The model is brand new, with all new products that hit the market fast, there are teething issues, you should have been aware of this and been more accepting. Was the engine fine? Gearbox, brakes, suspension, paintwork? Your car was running fine and was mechanically sound, you rejected the car because you had issues connecting your iphone essentially :roll:



> Safe to say, I wont be buying into Audi's crap again. I initially selected the TT over and above the Cayman on a number of factors; the perceived advanced technology on the TT, the perceived better fuel economy of the Audi and the mistaken perception that Audi are a good brand. I have to say appearances can be deceiving.


Sorry, but you sound like a pain in the ar*e customer to me. I read your rant on Pistonheads (Quoted above) about never buying another Audi again due to this bad experience you have had with the one Audi dealership you've dealt with :lol: - They've let you walk away from a finance contract just because you had iphone connection problems, that seems pretty generous to me, other manufacturers may well have told you to get on your bike.

Good luck achieving your 50mpg target in your new Cayman. If fuel economy is important to you, buy yourself a TD and enjoy the cars for what they were designed to do. Who buys a petrol sports car and then complains about the fuel economy in winter :lol:


----------



## Templar

50mpg in a Cayman...lol where on earth did that come from, probs better off with a Kia picanto :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Templar said:


> 50mpg in a Cayman...lol where on earth did that come from, probs better off with a Kia picanto :lol:


Well if he's complaining about 37mpg in the winter in a brand new petrol TT, good luck bettering that in a Cayman :lol:

To be fair, he's not the first and wont be the last that find themselves slightly pissed when they cant match Audi's combined fuel economy figures. - Welcome to the real world :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Just on the issue of fuel consumption, even here in the Channel Islands where winter temperatures are only about 10degrees down on summer, the fuel consumption only varies by about 2mpg. I am currently getting 28.3 in my very urban environment as compared with the quoted average for my 1.8TFSI of about 32mpg (I think).


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Mitchy said:


> With regards to the fuel economy 'issue'
> 
> The car is brand new and bedding in.
> It's winter - Fuel economy always drops in winter and picks up again in summer, could be as much as a 10mpg difference between 0c and 25c. You were getting 37mpg on a run, what's wrong with that? That would equate to mid 40's in the summer.
> 
> Seems like you picked up your new TT, didn't really like it (most probably because it didn't return its combined fuel economy figure ) and then found reasons to try and reject it. A software issue with the MMI and a creaking seat, come on, seriously :roll: - The model is brand new, with all new products that hit the market fast, there are teething issues, you should have been aware of this and been more accepting. Was the engine fine? Gearbox, brakes, suspension, paintwork? Your car was running fine and was mechanically sound, you rejected the car because you had issues connecting your iphone essentially :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to say, I wont be buying into Audi's crap again. I initially selected the TT over and above the Cayman on a number of factors; the perceived advanced technology on the TT, the perceived better fuel economy of the Audi and the mistaken perception that Audi are a good brand. I have to say appearances can be deceiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you sound like a pain in the ar*e customer to me. I read your rant on Pistonheads (Quoted above) about never buying another Audi again due to this bad experience you have had with the one Audi dealership you've dealt with :lol: - They've let you walk away from a finance contract just because you had iphone connection problems, that seems pretty generous to me, other manufacturers may well have told you to get on your bike.
> 
> Good luck achieving your 50mpg target in your new Cayman. If fuel economy is important to you, buy yourself a TD and enjoy the cars for what they were designed to do. Who buys a petrol sports car and then complains about the fuel economy in winter :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks for your opinion. Do you by any chance work for Bristol Audi?

If you had read all of what I had written, you would see that the TT was supposed to be the "sensible" option and was chosen over the Cayman because it should be better on fuel. Also, the issues were more than connectivity.

Maybe you can find a bridge to crawl under? Isn't that where trolls usually live?


----------



## LEO-RS

Theclevernoodle said:


> Maybe you can find a bridge to crawl under? Isn't that where trolls usually live?


Not trolling mate, just my opinion of you having read both threads and the videos that you posted that all pretty much identified a software issue. You're one of life's complainers I think, a nightmare of a customer wherever you go and whatever you buy, you'll never be happy. As asked above, was the Engine, gearbox, brakes, suspension and paintwork okay? If so, a bit cheeky ditching the car because you couldn't connect your iphone :roll:

All's well that ends well though, we wont cross paths again as you have said you will never ever buy another Audi


----------



## drjam

Mitchy said:


> As asked above, was the Engine, gearbox, brakes, suspension and paintwork okay?


To be fair, if I was paying north of £35k for a car, especially one where the manufacturer focuses so much on how high-tech and new-fangled it is, I'd expect a bit more than that :lol: 
And especially on the customer service front. Yes, teething problems happen and things go wrong, but why should people just suck up crap service from a company that's happily charging them premium prices?

From what I've read, I can't really see any justification for leaping to conclusions like the OP being "one of life's complainers" and so on, but oh well, I guess that's Internet forums for you. :?


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, however I have always tried to not say anything if I didn't have something constructive to say. This thread began with me looking for help and maybe a simple solution to the issues I was seeing. I had hoped for support from the dealer and the brand after committing to a big purchase. That isn't what I got and I believe I quite rightly ran a mile from Audi and all it presently stands for. Audi have basically told me to consider myself lucky to have got out of the deal, won't admit any of the videos I have show anything is wrong and have offered me not so much as an apology.

It's a shame, as I wanted the TT and now haven't got anything decent to get around in having spent a lot of time trying to get a resolution. They even told me it might be "difficult" to get any VAG finance products from now on. What a lovely bunch.

If you have nothing better to do than get angry at a forum post and start picking on a guy who came here for help, that's your problem not mine.

In other news, Auto Express should be calling me back this week after the Geneva motorshow. I hope you're all having fun with your cars, but if you're not, feel free to IM me if you're interested in being put in touch with them once I've spoken to them. It might help you get something back from Audi.

I do hope those of you with TT's do enjoy them. I also want to thank you all for your support and kind words.


----------



## Markolaynee

I'm following this thread from beginning.. And i think that bristol audi are bad guys here.. It is true that you have had problems with your tt.. but that does not matter that tt is bad car.. But auto express cant wait to interview you now and to throw mud on tt in their new edition.. 
I hope that tt that im picking up on Monday is bug free ...


----------



## BaTTyboy

I don't believe in censorship from above but I think anyone who posts a nasty post which personally attacks another member should be asked to remove the offending post out of decency and courtesy


----------



## Jasongren1

BaTTyboy said:


> I don't believe in censorship from above but I think anyone who posts a nasty post which personally attacks another member should be asked to remove the offending post out of decency and courtesy


Well said


----------



## hooting_owl

I am with the OP. Not being able to connect your phone is a big issue and given the cost of the car, unforgivable.


----------



## kullykang

After reading these posts im soo glad I ended up buying a near new MK2 rather than the MK3, the salesman in Audi Manchester actually told me not to go for the more expensive option of buying the new MK3... his words were, there will be teething problems, give it 6 months and come back to me if you really want it...

Also, I kind of agree with an earlier post... It sounds like you really wanted a Porsche Cayman... I do feel sorry for you though, Bristol Audi sound like a proper bunch of cowboys...

Good luck with the new car hunt!


----------



## philgage78

kullykang said:


> After reading these posts im soo glad I ended up buying a near new MK2 rather than the MK3, the salesman in Audi Manchester actually told me not to go for the more expensive option of buying the new MK3... his words were, there will be teething problems, give it 6 months and come back to me if you really want it...
> 
> Also, I kind of agree with an earlier post... It sounds like you really wanted a Porsche Cayman... I do feel sorry for you though, Bristol Audi sound like a proper bunch of cowboys...
> 
> Good luck with the new car hunt!


"the salesman in Audi Manchester actually told me not to go for the more expensive option of buying the new MK3"

Not so sure his boss would agree with this comment!


----------



## tt3600

Theclevernoodle said:


> In other news, Auto Express should be calling me back this week after the Geneva motorshow. I hope you're all having fun with your cars, but if you're not, feel free to IM me if you're interested in being put in touch with them once I've spoken to them. It might help you get something back from Audi.


At the end of the day it's customers like yourself that have the energy to complain (and it does require determination!) will have Audi sit up and listen and enable the car to be better for future prospective owners.

Let us know about Auto Express especially if anything is published.


----------



## Shug750S

kullykang said:


> the salesman in Audi Manchester actually told me not to go for the more expensive option of buying the new MK3...


 :lol: he wanted the commission for shifting the mk2 they had on their forecourt, and he wanted it that week, as he'd probably have moved on by the time your mk3 arrived so no bonus for him


----------



## bonkeydave

Just wondering if there are any further updates on this thread ?


----------



## Trimmer

Astonishing thread, well done fighting your corner, the stop start issue would of been my reasons of rejection alone! I hope audi doesn't face the prehistoric dashpod brother issues updates with a software twist. The bain of my mk1 life but still love the car.


----------



## bonkeydave

Car dropped off at audi today, fair play to Warrington Audi ..... Keeping it for the rest of week.

Have got a MK3TT sport with some other bells and whistles on it.....

So while i have a sport model ( mine was an s line ), few points :

1) Seems to wheel spin a little more than the s line, down to size of wheels i guess
2) The normal stereo (not B&O) is bloody good being honest
3) Strange with heated seats and climate control ? but no actual comfort pack.... Strange combination...... As its the sales managers i guess it was a special - It has a card in Saying " Deluxe Air Con - Not available to order yet " so i guess you can get Climate control without the comfort pack in the future !!!!
4) Better on the ride because of the sport suspension
5) Looks nice in black

However this one has creaking seats lol, i did start laughing. When going round corners there is a creaking noise from the top of the seat of the right hand side when driving...

All in all thumbs up to Warrington Audi at the moment... cant complain and VERY good customer service.


----------



## Templar

I agree with the mk3 looking nice in black. ..picture just doesn't do it justice


----------



## Templar

This is what comes to mind when we talk of tech these days :lol:


----------



## ratty

Templar said:


> This is what comes to mind when we talk of tech these days :lol:


Internet for ever, could be one of my two sons, mind you one works for Google and the other is a webmaster at Delonghi. They live in a different world.....

How did this get on this thread!


----------



## tonymar

kullykang the guy at manchester audi who advised you to get a mk 2 over a new mk 3 was probably a used car salesman


----------



## bonkeydave

Update on car, I have it back for the moment. However its back in next week for a software update which Warrington Audi are waiting for. Fair play to Warrington Audi they haver been very good... Will provide an update in a few weeks once update is done and I have tested..

OK sport was nice but nice to get my white s line with [email protected] stereo back lol it looks so much better


----------



## Theclevernoodle

Well, it's reappeared for sale, beware!

http://m.monmotors.com/audi/usedCars/show/id/st4280914


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, AutoExpress had numerous probs with their MK3 & someone named Ben as well, in this weeks issue & has vowed never to buy a VAG car again after probs with his MK3, was that you ?
Hoggy.


----------



## muf722

bonkeydave said:


> My TT diesel s line is in warrington audi tomorrow for pretty similar problems :
> 
> 1) Doors continually freezing up even though its not cold. Next time i am out and not water i am going to have to releave myself to get the car going !!! , window gets stuck door wont shut as its got a tad confused. Have had audi at start of jan of this and they took videos. Not heard anything since.
> 
> 2) Mobile phone, continually disconnects, cant reconnect through phone menu have to go back to settings then through connection manager. Mobile in general is really poor
> 
> 3) Clock loses 1 minute every day
> 
> 4) Passenger door, can be shut then drive off and then alert saying it not shut properly. Getting to a point if i slam it any harder door will fall off. Started doing this to the boot when its quite clearly shut !!!. Went over a speed bump last week very slow and the computer said door was open even though it was fine when i drove off.
> 
> 5) Entertainment system, numerous times it wont connect to an ipod over a lead even though it was the night before and its not been un plugged.... Try what may and it wont connect. Go to bed and wake up and low and behold it works !!! Have seen the media problem as well !!
> 
> There are a few more, see what happens i guess.
> 
> I agree i don't mind the odd issue but some of these i don't understand can pass quality control...


Hi Again. Ive been off the Forum a few months and just found these scary pages.

Im at 7000km in a mk3 diesel TT delivered in Nov 14

After less than 10 hours of driving I hit a deer at 5am and dented the front. I had to drive like this for 4 weeks before the garage had time to fix it. During the winter freezing the windows would not go down/up on door opening and closure. The windows failed in the up position thus making closure of doors impossible. This also happened when picking up the car after my accident, and then it had to go back into the warm garage for 30 min to defrost. Audi said that this was a known problem and they agreed to take the windows off and add silicone to them. I still have to slam both doors and boot to close them. 3 attemps sometimes, and I drive with door/boot open warning alot. I have S-sport seats. They creak and are very uncomfy. The clock looses 1 min a day. No fix so far. The left door is leaking air and is noisy. After Audi looked at it, the leak and noise is far worse and the door seal needs a full replacement. No spareparts yet. I ordered a boot liner with the car. It has never arrived. The aircon controls flickered but it has been fixed with a software update. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

In another post, somebody mentioned the availability of the new Ford Mustang. I initialy found it funny to compare a TT to a Mustang. Fact is that I now have an order of a 2016 Ford Mustang GT 5,0  . Sorry Audi. Not coming back.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, A MK3 diesel in Nov 14  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## hooting_owl

Theclevernoodle said:


> Well, it's reappeared for sale, beware!
> 
> http://m.monmotors.com/audi/usedCars/show/id/st4280914


Forty grand? May go have a look and see what bs they give about the car's history....


----------



## muf722

Hoggy said:


> Hi, A MK3 diesel in Nov 14  :?
> Hoggy.


Im located in Sweden. The car is left hand drive. (See post. delivery days away)


----------



## Hoggy

muf722 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, A MK3 diesel in Nov 14  :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Im located in Sweden. The car is left hand drive. (See post. delivery days away)
Click to expand...

Hi, Your post stated a MK3 diesel in Nov 14 @ 7000km. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Hoggy said:


> muf722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, A MK3 diesel in Nov 14  :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Im located in Sweden. The car is left hand drive. (See post. delivery days away)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Your post stated a MK3 diesel in Nov 14 @ 7000km. :?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

As I read it Hoggy the car was obtained in Nov 14 and it now has 7000km on the clock. LHDs came our earlier so it all seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Hoggy

ZephyR2 said:


> As I read it Hoggy the car was obtained in Nov 14 and it now has 7000km on the clock. LHDs came our earlier so it all seems to make sense to me.


Hi, I didn't think MK3 TTs were avail anywhere, in Nov 2014.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Hoggy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read it Hoggy the car was obtained in Nov 14 and it now has 7000km on the clock. LHDs came our earlier so it all seems to make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I didn't think MK3 TTs were avail anywhere, in Nov 2014.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Those Swedes get preferential treatment I think


----------



## muf722

Oh Im a dane. Living in Sweden. And I believe I was the very first to get a MK3 around here.


----------



## Hoggy

muf722 said:


> Oh Im a dane. Living in Sweden. And I believe I was the very first to get a MK3 around here.


Hi, I apologise for my lack of MK3 knowledge,
Hoggy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Hoggy said:


> muf722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Im a dane. Living in Sweden. And I believe I was the very first to get a MK3 around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I apologise for my lack of MK3 knowledge,
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

It's ok Hoggy, we know when to make allowances!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muf722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Im a dane. Living in Sweden. And I believe I was the very first to get a MK3 around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I apologise for my lack of MK3 knowledge,
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok Hoggy, we know when to make allowances!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Hoggy said:


> Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] :wink:
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, I can't quite believe that in the four and a half years that I have been on this site I will have gone from a seven year old Mark 1 3.2V6 to a Mark 2 1.8TFSI and then on to a Mark 3 TTS! Boy am I excited, I'm anticipating a 0-35mph of about 2.4secs!!


----------



## Hoggy

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] :wink:
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy, I can't quite believe that in the four and a half years that I have been on this site I will have gone from a seven year old Mark 1 3.2V6 to a Mark 2 1.8TFSI and then on to a Mark 3 TTS! Boy am I excited, I'm anticipating a 0-35mph of about 2.4secs!!
Click to expand...

Hi, Can't be many [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] around then, if you have a TTS. 35mph [smiley=end.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jem

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] :wink:
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy, I can't quite believe that in the four and a half years that I have been on this site I will have gone from a seven year old Mark 1 3.2V6 to a Mark 2 1.8TFSI and then on to a Mark 3 TTS! Boy am I excited, I'm anticipating a 0-35mph of about 2.4secs!!
Click to expand...

When is expected delivery date for the TTS?


----------



## Templar

Well June has been the suggested date by my local dealers but if you have a trawl through this thread you'll see what members have been informed about their orders.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Mine is likely to be sometime late June but others are suggesting earlier delivery dates.


----------



## Arbalest

bonkeydave said:


> Update on car, I have it back for the moment. However its back in next week for a software update which Warrington Audi are waiting for. Fair play to Warrington Audi they haver been very good... Will provide an update in a few weeks once update is done and I have tested..
> 
> OK sport was nice but nice to get my white s line with [email protected] stereo back lol it looks so much better


Bonkeydave, I would be interested to hear whether the various problems you had have all now been resolved.
You had issues with doors freezing, phone disconnecting, clock losing 1 min per day, 
passenger door thinking it was not closed and entertainment system not connecting to ipod.
Is everything now working as it should and have any new gremlins appeared?


----------



## AudiFanDan

This topic is an absolute joke.

Everything I've read points to the fact that very shortly after getting a new TT the OP realised he couldn't afford to run it, _possibly_ in part because it didnt achieve the fuel economy he was hoping for. Instead of approaching the finance company or the dealer to try and agree an amicable resolution, he apparently decided to be as obnoxious and juvenile as possible, slagging off the car, brand and dealer to anyone that would listen, including Auto Express, as someone pointed out over at Pistonheads:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...TT+delivered,+catalogue+of+woes...&mid=443062



> _"Yes, it was me...
> I called Auto Express when I saw they had issues with their TT, a fact kindly flagged by a PH forum member
> I was happy with the outcome, and would say to anyone who need to get resolution with a big firm to just be absolutely firm from the very start about what you want. Stick to your guns and ask for 50% more than you expect to get. Check the law, know your rights and bombard them with emails, phone calls and mail. Take your case as high and wide in the organisation as you can. If they think you're determined, they wont wast money with litigation, they will back down. I asked for the car to be taken back and for compensation, assistance in buying another VAG product as well as a courtesy car while this was concluded. What I got was the car taken back, a courtesy car while they debated this, and VW Audi finance removed all traces of the lease agreement and also paid the dealer £2000 to cover their costs. No compensation as Audi didn't admit any fault. So, a big yay for Denise at VW Audi finance who was a star. A big boo to Audi for not admitting the faults and a big custard pie in the face for Bristol Audi AKA Mon Motors who tried to take me for a fool and tell me the car was fine.
> I actually relented in the end and got a cracking deal on a VAG product, Seat Leon FR Diesel, which costs so little to run over the 500 miles I run a week that my Boxster savings fund is growing nicely..."_


So, despite the OP's rant in Auto Express "This is the last time I buy any VW Group Product" he quickly went and got a Seat Leon! :lol: :lol: :lol: That'll be why he gave Denise at VW Finance a 'Big Yay' - she found him a car he could actually afford to run. Not like the nasty, scary people at Audi or the dealer who actually *shock horror* expected the OP (who is presumably a grown-up despite what his behaviour might suggest) to honor a financial committment he'd made!

People's circumstances can change, it happens all the time. But if your reaction is to attack everyone else, refusing to accept responsibility for your own issues, you're a pretty repulsive human being. There are plenty of genuine posters on here with new TT's on order who no doubt suffered the odd sleepless night because of this guy's childish nonsense. The OP's clearly got about as much integrity as a wet bog roll and is a great example of why you should take much of the one-eyed stuff you read on forums with a massive pinch of salt. Great to see that many contributors tried to give this muppet a reality check, both here and over at PistonHeads -



> Sounds like you have had regrets about ordering the car and are coming up with any pedantic issue you can think of to get out of it, doors won't close, mpg not good enough, plus the mmi issues which don't seem to be real issues, all sounds a bit far fetched to be honest





> To be honest, the same thought occurred to me when I read the OPs OP - and indeed he's now agreed that he doesn't love the car.





> You've only had the car a week now. Not really enough time to allow the dealer to fix the issues!





> I have to say, I am also leaning towards you not liking the car - you may have liked the test drive but maybe everyday use isn't what you expected. You said that you want to transfer the finance on to another VAG product - you mean another car produced by the same company, by the same R&D teams, using the same parts and computer software?





> Seems like you picked up your new TT, didn't really like it (most probably because it didn't return its combined fuel economy figure ) and then found reasons to try and reject it. A software issue with the MMI and a creaking seat, come on, seriously - The model is brand new, with all new products that hit the market fast, there are teething issues, you should have been aware of this and been more accepting. Was the engine fine? Gearbox, brakes, suspension, paintwork? Your car was running fine and was mechanically sound, you rejected the car because you had issues connecting your iphone essentially? Sorry, but you sound like a pain in the ar*e customer to me. I read your rant on Pistonheads about never buying another Audi again due to this bad experience you have had with the one Audi dealership you've dealt with - They've let you walk away from a finance contract just because you had iphone connection problems, that seems pretty generous to me, other manufacturers may well have told you to get on your bike. Good luck achieving your 50mpg target in your new Cayman. If fuel economy is important to you, buy yourself a TD and enjoy the cars for what they were designed to do. Who buys a petrol sports car and then complains about the fuel economy in winter?


The one aspect these guys didn't really jump on is the likely scenario that the OP liked but simply couldn't afford to run the TT. If there was any doubt about this, he completely destroyed any credibility when he broke the vow made in a national publication to never go VAG again, by going straight into another VW group product! Not the Cayman he suggested could be his replacement car but a TD Seat Leon! All pretty obvious, pathetic stuff and frustrating for real fans of the TT, hence the rant! Of course this is all just my personal opinion  - And that's what these forums should be about, sharing genuine views about the cars we love, not waging a negative PR campaign to try and get out of a finance agreement.


----------



## cheechy

Ok so first things first welcome to the forum.

I've read the PH thread from start to finish and frankly my opinion here hasn't changed. I wouldnt be happy with that car either if I'm honest and if Audi had treated me like that I'd have moved onto another brand as well.

It may have been better to have let this thread die in its own way but now the beehive has been poked and away we go again!

:lol:


----------



## AudiFanDan

Thanks for the welcome Cheechy 



> I wouldnt be happy with that car either if I'm honest and if Audi had treated me like that I'd have moved onto another brand as well.


If Audi treated you how? Trying to fix any issues with the car to your satisfaction, or letting you walk away from a legally binding finance agreement? The way I read it, he needed to downgrade his car and he's tried to save face by attacking the brand. Classic 'spit the dummy out' stuff. [smiley=baby.gif]

Not looking to stir up a hornet's nest by any means, but the guy contradicted himself so many times that it seems the real issues lay with the driver and not the car. Again, purely an opinion based on what I've read here, at PH and at Auto Express. My favourite part was definitely when he proclaimed "This is the last time I buy any VW Group Product" in Auto Express.

And then got a Leon. :lol:


----------



## leopard

@ AudiFan Dan. 
Why the vitreol against the op and the assumption that his actions were finance related?
The bottom line is if I'd have spent money on that car with the associated problems and no one was willing to help then I would have been making all the related noises as well!
Buying and selling is a two way street and if something is not up to scratch then it gets rectified or goes back in my book.
Perhaps you should review your outlook and don't be so offensive in the future.


----------



## AudiFanDan

Thanks Leopard,

No vitriol here mate, just think it's a shame that the OP has worried half the people on here about their own pending cars as part of a smear campaign against Audi and his local dealer, which he's openly admitted was used as leverage to get him out of a finance agreement:



> I have offered them to post the solution on social media and forums as well as the problems to show that things can be resolved. I would be more than happy to tweet/facebook them with thanks after the issues are resolved, I am not unreasonable I just want the situation sorted.


As Templar posted earlier:



> The key here is to establish an open and civilised communication between yourself and the dealers. Give them the opportunity to earn your custom and keep you satisfied before kicking off and getting shirty.


The OP here apparently took the opposite approach, threatening, badmouthing and bullying his way via social media & the web until I guess Audi and the dealer agreed it was worth cancelling the agreement to see the back of him! In my experience this isn't the way to get ahead in business or indeed life in general, at least not once you're over the age of five! My local Audi centre in Cardiff have always looked after me brilliantly and I'm fairly sure they're part of the same dealer group. Again, the number of times the OP contradicted himself would suggest there was more to his situation than he was letting on:



> The car is smooth, powerful and comfy on a long trip. The dealer, Bristol Audi have been very supportive, and the car was delivered looking fab.


Then, a day later -



> I think the technology issues aside, I'm just disappointed with the car. It's overall quite underwhelming.


I'm by no means the only contributor to have pointed this stuff out and did not intend to be offensive, just realistic.
In any case the OP is probably off happily trolling the SEAT world now so it's all academic!


----------



## leopard

Fair do's.Emotions always seem to run high whenever Audi is in the mix :-|


----------



## sherry13

@audifandan
If I ever need legal help, you are so hired!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

Yup, I agree in large part with Audifan's comments I'm afraid...


----------

